# Homemade Deer Rawhide Back Quiver



## SOS (Jan 27, 2008)

I made this quiver over the last two weekends.  Fleshed and formed the hides last weekend and let dry.  Put it together this weekend.  The full build-along is at this link:

http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=055321

Cheers,  Steve


----------



## Dennis (Jan 27, 2008)

NICE!!!


----------



## butterbean7008 (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## RickD (Jan 28, 2008)

SOS said:


> I made this quiver over the last two weekends.  Fleshed and formed the hides last weekend and let dry.  Put it together this weekend.  The full build-along is at this link:
> 
> http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=055321
> 
> Cheers,  Steve



very nice


----------



## Al33 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice Steve.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 28, 2008)

Steve, that is real nice.  But it'll clash with your tie died t-shirt!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 28, 2008)

Dang Steve, you can make anything!


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice, but I believe I would tie me a piece of orange ribbon around that tail.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 28, 2008)

That wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## SOS (Jan 28, 2008)

This will be a strictly field point/3D type quiver - not planning on any broadheads in this one.


----------



## swampstalker (Jan 28, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 28, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 28, 2008)

awsome ...


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 28, 2008)

Steve, you need to modify it, put some gumballs in the bottom, then when on a 3d shoot, offer everyone gum.  They lift the tail, and wallah, a gumball drops in their hand.  A dual purpose quiver!
Dan


----------



## SOS (Jan 28, 2008)

Raisinettes would be more lifelike!


----------

